# Dog attacked buck, doesn't look like he will make it. Need advice



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Last night we had two dogs attack my breeding buck. They managed to rip off his tail (now only hanging by skin but the bone is off) and his anus had been torn as well. He has 4 punctures on his inner thigh. The wound is deep and I'm at a loss. I don't know what to do. What are his chances? I want to help as much as I can. He is alert and trying to stand but is in a lot of pain. I'm especially worried about his ability to poop. He won't eat or drink and has been sitting all day. I'm open to any and all advice... I'm starting to think maybe we should put him down but I want to try to help if he even has a chance.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh my. Is there any chance at all you can get him to a vet (or get a vet to come see him)? In that location, you're going to be battling terrible infection, and you're right that he may not be able to poop (or it might be too painful). I'm sure he has a "chance" (where there's life there's hope), but it's going to be a long, painful haul for this guy. He needs antibiotics and a tetanus shot right away, and he'll definitely need some serious pain management. I really think you need to get a vet involved. Without a tail, his poor backside is going to have more than its fair share of fly problems as well. I hope the dogs have been "taken care of."


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Oh my. Is there any chance at all you can get him to a vet (or get a vet to come see him)? In that location, you're going to be battling terrible infection, and you're right that he may not be able to poop (or it might be too painful). I'm sure he has a "chance" (where there's life there's hope), but it's going to be a long, painful haul for this guy. He needs antibiotics and a tetanus shot right away, and he'll definitely need some serious pain management. I really think you need to get a vet involved. Without a tail, his poor backside is going to have more than its fair share of fly problems as well. I hope the dogs have been "taken care of."


Thank you so much for your word. I found a vet that can come out, but we are on a tight budget and I'm admittedly afraid the cost since we just don't have the funds. We recently invested in some more acreage for future farm things and I'm just not sure if the cost will be manageable at this time. I'll need to discuss with my husband, because arguably he could be worth it if he makes it. We both don't want him to suffer and want to keep him. I'm wondering what more I can do on my end. Will peroxide be okay to apply for the time being? Will i need to amputate the remainder of his tail? :'( tough decisions.

As for the dogs, unfortunately they are not my own but another family members. We haven't had the chance to discuss their future here on the farm, but I want them gone. (As much as I do adore them). They have shown aggression towards the goats and cows before, it was just a matter of time before a mishap happened.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

OMG poor boy, that is horrifying. My neighbors big "puppy" keeps getting loose lately and this is what I'm worried about because its a saint Bernard x Pyrenees I have seen him HURDLE some of my fence where the goats haven't been and he mutilates the owners animals constantly. This would kill me. I would have them pay for this, the price of the animal if you have to put him down or if he can be saved the bills to save him should be their responsibility. This makes me so mad and sick to my stomach. The dogs need to be rehomed, put down or "Taken for a walk". I wouldn't trust them with anything living after that.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

I agree with the antibiotics and a cdt shot. It's hard to tell without actually seeing the total wound. A vet would be your best bet. The size of that wound will definitely need stitches. Can you tell if his bowels were opened? If not then he has a good chance but if they are cut, the infection may have already started.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I would also advise neosporin ..some childs aspirin for pain. 

I'll just be honest..this dogs need killing. 

once they taste the blood you will never be able to trust them.call me callous but they would've been dead not shortly after I found them family be dammed


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

It's safe to say this animal is also in shock


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't tell you what to do. On my farm, 3 bullets would be saying "hello/goodbye" to 3 animals. And the other family member would be presented with a bill for a replacement buck.

I'm so sorry.

I do have a feeling that unless his value is extremely high, you will be money/time ahead putting him down and getting another.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Family or not, it is 100% the responsibility of those dogs' owners to pay for every penny of the vet bill and/or a replacement buck. If it were me, I'd be having a vet out today and I'd be talking to the dogs' owners about how they plan to pay for it. I guarantee if one of their dogs had been injured by the goat, they'd be taking it to the vet and swallowing the cost. Those dogs need to be off the farm one way or another. I guarantee this is not their last attack. I would personally want them put down, but some dogs that are terrible around a farm are actually quite nice if they are never allowed near livestock. 

If the tail is just hanging by a thread then yes, it will need to be removed. You can't have it going gangrenous. This boy should have something stronger than aspirin or he may decide to hold it rather than go poop, at which point he'll have even bigger problems. If you can't get a vet, I recommend putting him down before this becomes a long, painful ordeal for him. There's always the chance he could live through it (I'm sometimes amazed by what goats can survive), but there's a greater chance he won't, in which case you'd feel terrible for letting him suffer. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

_Because the dogs future have not been discussed_: I have a pit mix and we not only let her around our goats, but she sleeps with my bottle baby right now. I say that because you can train any dog to respect your goats. Though not your dogs, not your responsibility. That being said since there has already been an attack and the dog has tasted goat blood, the general rule after a dog tastes blood is that there is no going back. It's too late. I would not consider letting the dogs stay.

I am so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you all for your response and time to read.

I'm heartbroken, truly, and I agree with many of you. I don't trust these dogs one bit. I called a vet to get some estimate and hubby and I decided it would be best to put him down as soon as possible. We will probably do it when he gets home (early morning.) He was a good buck, and he gave me 7 beautiful babies last week. I will miss him.

The tail wound isn't his only wound as he still has about 4 deep puncture wounds on his leg. He doesn't seem to be bleeding much anymore, and is still laying down/sitting. I'll keep an update on anything further.

Not sure how live stock guardian dogs do it, but I'm not sure if I could never trust a dog like this again.believe me, if it were our dogs, we would have rid them a long time ago. Rehomed or put down.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

JearDOE Ranch said:


> _Because the dogs future have not been discussed_: I have a pit mix and we not only let her around our goats, but she sleeps with my bottle baby right now. I say that because you can train any dog to respect your goats. Though not your dogs, not your responsibility. That being said since there has already been an attack and the dog has tasted goat blood, the general rule after a dog tastes blood is that there is no going back. It's too late. I would not consider letting the dogs stay.
> 
> I am so sorry for what you are going through.


That is so sweet.. Would love to see pics. I do believe that a very well trained dog can be utilized and taught, but I don't think I would ever trust leaving them alone. When these dogs were pups, they were taught to leave the chickens alone, but I don't think it was trained well enough. They still eventually killed two chickens when they got older (they were unsupervised). Then began showing urges to chase down the goats or cows. (We kept them within electric fencing but they still wanted to "play" or chase). 
If anyone is wondering, they are Rotties. They are okay and listen when around us, but always up to no good when alone.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mmhyronimus said:


> I agree with the antibiotics and a cdt shot. It's hard to tell without actually seeing the total wound. A vet would be your best bet. The size of that wound will definitely need stitches. Can you tell if his bowels were opened? If not then he has a good chance but if they are cut, the infection may have already started.


I tried to look, and its hard to tell but I feel like his intestinal tract is still in one piece, but his anus is cut badly and is acting as a flap. I'm wondering if there is a way to clean it out a bit. But since we are deciding to put him down, I'm thinking of leaving him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having to put him down. Do you have any painkillers to get him through until your husband gets home? As the shock wears off the pain is going to start hitting home. Banamine or Bute are good options. I can't help but think that he would heal with time and treatment, but probably not without a vet's help.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Rascal66 said:


> Thank you all for your response and time to read.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, truly, and I agree with many of you. I don't trust these dogs one bit. I called a vet to get some estimate and hubby and I decided it would be best to put him down as soon as possible. We will probably do it when he gets home (early morning.) He was a good buck, and he gave me 7 beautiful babies last week. I will miss him.
> 
> ...


Do you not have a friend or neighbor that would do it for you now? Your poor guy will suffer all night as he has been all day. I do not ever do the deed but i would if it meant this animal would have to be like this til mornin. Yes absolutely i would cry as i did it but i could get it done. I am in NO WAY fussing at you here so please do not take it that way. I know this is hard on you as well.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have a cat that tangled with something. It ripped his tail mostly off. Vet said their was enough skin to close it but he may not be in control of his bowels. We decided to give him the chance and thank god he is fine.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I understand you are between a rock and a hard place, and I really feel sympathy for your poor innocent animal. I don't know your situation, or if you have other animals/children, but how can you justify keeping these "killers". And so what if they are "good" when there are humans "watching" them. That doesn't even make sense. They would be dead or gone, period.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so so sorry you are going threw this  I also suggest either looking for some really good pain killers or seeing if you could find someone to come put him down. I hate hate hate having to put animals down and I have a huge fear of not getting the job done the first go around but I always talk myself into it. BUT I am super familiar with guns. If you are not, don’t even try but see if you can find either someone with drugs or a gun to help you. Don’t use aspirin, it is a blood thinner and if he has any internal bleeding he will bleed out, which may cause him even more pain.
I’m not sure what the situation is with your family that owns these dogs so I’m not going to even attempt to give advise there, but if the dogs do not end up leaving you NEED to do something to protect your other goats. I only bring this up because I know I would be a mess in this situation and probably not fully thinking. If you need to go and find the meanest hot fence you can get and put up around the outside of their pen. Try and figure out if they went threw under or over the fence and put the wire where it needs to go. I have hit fence on the outside of my fence and it has saved my goats from stray dogs getting in before. 
Again I am so very sorry for your situation


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

MadCatX said:


> I would also advise neosporin ..some childs aspirin for pain.
> 
> I'll just be honest..this dogs need killing.
> 
> once they taste the blood you will never be able to trust them.call me callous but they would've been dead not shortly after I found them family be dammed


Our dog killed a neighbor's pig in a terrible way. She had never seen a pig before and came across it tied up and alone in some tall grass. We bought the neighbors a new pig and our dog has never messed with another pig again. They can learn, if the owners are willing to put the time into teaching them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know you are getting a lot of feedback here. He has already survived the shock for 24 hours which is amazing. I will only suggest three things while you decide your course of action:

Get some heat on the goat ASAP as cold is the biggest factor with shock, regardless of outdoor temperature. Blankets from the dryer, heating pad, heat lamps, what have you. 

Go inject a hefty dose of antibiotics right now, while you decide what to do. It sounds like it has been nearly 24 hours since the attack and bacteria is a very real concern. Whichever antibiotics you have on hand, get them in him. 

Flush those wounds right now with diluted iodine or peroxide. Use a needle-less syringe for the puncture type wounds and get in as much as you can. The bacteria already has a 24 hours head start on you.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Damfino said:


> . If you can't get a vet, I recommend putting him down before this becomes a long, painful ordeal for him. There's always the chance he could live through it (I'm sometimes amazed by what goats can survive), but there's a greater chance he won't, in which case you'd feel terrible for letting him suffer. I'm sorry you're going through this.


I agree with @Damfino . If he were to recover it would be probably hundreds or thousands in vet bills and that would only make sense if he was a pet and even then it may not be possible. I would say get strong pain meds and have him put down ASAP if that is what you have decided to do.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I also want to say kudos for you on this deal. It has to be hard. :angel:


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I see that this is an old thread but interesting since I have a neighbor with an old dog that I don't trust. Years ago when I worked the OR we used a solution that we made up and called Miracle Solution. It is one part each of three ingredients. Betadine, normal saline and peroxide. If you are on a tight budget, you can make your own normal saline by adding one teaspoon of salt to a gallon of water and bringing it to a rolling boil. I go for 10 minutes but probably doesn't take that long to sterilize water. Instapot has a sterilize cycle and that's I would use if you have one. Hydrogen Peroxide is dirt cheap but shouldn't be used full strength for wound care because it's too caustic for granulation tissue. Granulation tissue is the first new growth to fill the wound bed and the foundation for new skin. Hope this info is beneficial for folks dealing with injuries. I have faith in the Miracle Solution because I saw it used in a surgery once where the patient had a ruptured bowel with intestinal contents spilled through the abdominal cavity. We filled the cavity with this solution and literally scrubbed the other organs clean with this before we closed. Patient was placed on antibiotics after but lived to tell the story.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you all for talking the time to read and or reply.

I was able to have an in law come to put him out tonight. He will be missed...


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m so sorry you had to go through that. Start to finish it was extremely traumatic.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

15WildTurkey said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Start to finish it was extremely traumatic.


It is truly heart breaking. But as things happen, lessons are learned. I'm just happy to know he is no longer in pain, and resting...

There was a brief moment when I had hope for him as he finally started to poop, but was clearly having a hard time pushing as it must have really hurt. I had a different family member who was a nurse come and evaluate him. His opinion was, even if we did try to clean the wound and stitch him up, so much was already beginning to rot that he would still suffer through bad infections. Plus, the tail was so far gone that he would have a hard time sewing him up regardless since his tail is so close to the anus too. He would die of that before anything else. He was kind enough to put him down for us. I'm very grateful for that as I don't have any gun training and am too scared to do it myself.

You would be able to hear him groan in pain and he was so.. Gentle and seemed to really appreciate the company and comfort we gave. I gave him a hug goodbye. His fate wasn't meant to be like this. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry he had to go through all that, you are a good goat owner to know that it was time to let go. That is one of the hardest and worst parts of responsible animal ownership. 
So very sorry for your loss. 
Good luck dealing with those dogs.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Rascal66 said:


> Thank you all for talking the time to read and or reply.
> 
> I was able to have an in law come to put him out tonight. He will be missed...
> 
> View attachment 149895


I'm sorry you lost him. I offended a neighbor because I told him he couldn't bring his dog over as my goats were afraid of it. He even tried to argue the point that he didn't think the dog would hurt them but I finally told him my goats were at home and his dog wasn't. He quit coming to visit. We object to killing anything except for food or humane reasons but dogs that lurk around my goats are subject to being shot.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

The hardest part of having any animal is doing what’s best for that individual animal at its worst time. Putting your emotions aside and being the best guardian is not easy. You did good. He’s not in pain anymore. Be easy on yourself.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and your buck had to go through this. Dog attacks are the worst. You did the right thing to put him down as soon as you could. He was a stunningly beautiful buck.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

He sure was. It's okay I bet he throws a beautiful Buck and some charming does.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am so sorry to have read that this happened to your buck. My sympathies to you.
Don't let this fester inside toward the family member who owns the dogs, maybe they have seen the light now.


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Treva Brodt said:


> I'm sorry you lost him. I offended a neighbor because I told him he couldn't bring his dog over as my goats were afraid of it. He even tried to argue the point that he didn't think the dog would hurt them but I finally told him my goats were at home and his dog wasn't. He quit coming to visit. We object to killing anything except for food or humane reasons but dogs that lurk around my goats are subject to being shot.


Roaming dogs are all over our area. A lot of the goats we have sold end up dead because of dog attacks. That's why we keep 4 pitbull type dogs. It's perhaps unusual to have this type of dog with goats, but they're sweet as can be to us and excellent at keeping any strange canines away. There was one dog that just kept lurking around our goats and our 4 pups went to work. I felt terrible seeing my dogs attack but we do what we must to protect our goats. Firearms are basically illegal for civilians where I live.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd love to have Bull types. But where I live they'd be stolen and turned mean for the dog rings here.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

My wife using for hunting hogs but we had a big American Pit Bull for 10 years he was a doll, but any other dogs came up and they would be handled. Consequently, he let our black cat roam all over him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You did so very right by him. You took the time to calm down and make sure you were making the right choice and I think you did. I am so very sorry you had to make that choice but you did the right thing. :hugs:


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

MadCatX said:


> My wife using for hunting hogs but we had a big American Pit Bull for 10 years he was a doll, but any other dogs came up and they would be handled. Consequently, he let our black cat roam all over him.


Here's our girl Ginger. She once tossed an intruding dog several meters by only its back leg. She adores kittens and baby goats. I once caught her trying to figure out how to get the milk out of a goat's teat when the goat was distracted by a tasty snack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Glad he is at peace now. :angel:

So sorry and I hope this never happens again.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

adrienne said:


> Here's our girl Ginger. She once tossed an intruding dog several meters by only its back leg. She adores kittens and baby goats. I once caught her trying to figure out how to get the milk out of a goat's teat when the goat was distracted by a tasty snack.


That is an epic photo.

I just love my goats like a person loves their favorite dog. They are prey animals so I will protect them with any means possible . I truly feel for this situation.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost a good percentage of my herd to a dog attack near the end of 2017. We have goat predator fence around the property and the pens. The dogs jumped right over. We have no animal control in the county and I invested in some Great Pyrenes which have saved my heard 10 X over. I agree that once a dog kills livestock they will always do it. These dogs need to be put down or rehomed in a place where they will never have access to livestock. My prayers are with you and your buck. May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

adrienne said:


> Here's our girl Ginger. She once tossed an intruding dog several meters by only its back leg. She adores kittens and baby goats. I once caught her trying to figure out how to get the milk out of a goat's teat when the goat was distracted by a tasty snack.


That is such a sweet photograph. Powerhouse of a dog, napping with a litter of kittens, priceless.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs))))) So sorry you've had to go through this.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you all again for your well wishes and for sharing your stories.

I'll share some pictures of his kids we got this year! Some look so much like him.




































Total of 7 babies from 3 mamas


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh they're so cute. Glad you have them to remind you of him!


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

adrienne said:


> Here's our girl Ginger. She once tossed an intruding dog several meters by only its back leg. She adores kittens and baby goats. I once caught her trying to figure out how to get the milk out of a goat's teat when the goat was distracted by a tasty snack.


That's so adorable.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Those are some sweet babies! That black and white one sure has his/her dad's stunning color! I hope they all grow up healthy and strong.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. You must be heartbroken  I’m glad you have some of his kids. I know it doesn’t make the loss easier, but in a way you still have a little piece of him in your herd :hug::hug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LoveLy kids! 

We had make a hard decision with one of my does recently. She had kidded buck doe twins. Both were gonna be sold.... but her lil doeling is stayin now. I just cannot let her go she reminds me so much of her mama and is just a little beauty. She makes my heart hurt less and less every day with her crazy bouncy runnin self and bouncy floppy airplane ears. So happy that you have kids to remind you of him!


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

Rascal66 said:


> Thank you so much for your word. I found a vet that can come out, but we are on a tight budget and I'm admittedly afraid the cost since we just don't have the funds. We recently invested in some more acreage for future farm things and I'm just not sure if the cost will be manageable at this time. I'll need to discuss with my husband, because arguably he could be worth it if he makes it. We both don't want him to suffer and want to keep him. I'm wondering what more I can do on my end. Will peroxide be okay to apply for the time being? Will i need to amputate the remainder of his tail? :'( tough decisions.
> 
> As for the dogs, unfortunately they are not my own but another family members. We haven't had the chance to discuss their future here on the farm, but I want them gone. (As much as I do adore them). They have shown aggression towards the goats and cows before, it was just a matter of time before a mishap happened.


NO PEROXIDE PLEASE. If anything, use a chlorohexadine flush. Its gentle and used for VERY opened wounds in the vet field. I wish you were closer, I would come stitch him up for you and help you


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

In vet pharmacy medicine based on birch tar. It'll be healed in a week. Such a powerful medicine for open injuries is suitable even for people, I checked on myself.

I'm sorry for the loss, but in the future, the cure for open wounds should be in every farmer's medicine Cabinet.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't think we have that over here. Is that aerosol of Kishnevsky's lotion?


----------



## Leila (Apr 26, 2016)

Rascal66 said:


> Last night we had two dogs attack my breeding buck. They managed to rip off his tail (now only hanging by skin but the bone is off) and his anus had been torn as well. He has 4 punctures on his inner thigh. The wound is deep and I'm at a loss. I don't know what to do. What are his chances? I want to help as much as I can. He is alert and trying to stand but is in a lot of pain. I'm especially worried about his ability to poop. He won't eat or drink and has been sitting all day. I'm open to any and all advice... I'm starting to think maybe we should put him down but I want to try to help if he even has a chance.
> View attachment 149851
> View attachment 149853


----------



## Leila (Apr 26, 2016)

Rascal66 said:


> Last night we had two dogs attack my breeding buck. They managed to rip off his tail (now only hanging by skin but the bone is off) and his anus had been torn as well. He has 4 punctures on his inner thigh. The wound is deep and I'm at a loss. I don't know what to do. What are his chances? I want to help as much as I can. He is alert and trying to stand but is in a lot of pain. I'm especially worried about his ability to poop. He won't eat or drink and has been sitting all day. I'm open to any and all advice... I'm starting to think maybe we should put him down but I want to try to help if he even has a chance.
> View attachment 149851
> View attachment 149853


----------



## Leila (Apr 26, 2016)

First, the vet bill is the responsibility of the owners of the dogs...period! Call the vet.
And the dogs should be removed from your property immediately.
I just found homes for my 2 Aussies because they were eating the goat fence.
You can get pennicillin at any feed store.
I would also give colloidal silver, liquid oreganol, and liquid Vit C.
Good luck.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I don't think we have that over here. Is that aerosol of Kishnevsky's lotion?


Yes, something like that similar, they are called second skin.

Pharmacological properties.

Tar, which is part of the spray has keratoplastic and keratolytic effect, has good disinfectant properties. Components of aerosol enhance the processes of granulation (healing). Plantain extract has hemostatic, anti-inflammatory and local bactericidal effect. Celandine extract has antimicrobial, anti-inflammatory, antihistamine and analgesic effect. Spray effectively protects the wound from the negative effects of environmental factors and infection. Aerosol the Second skin according to the degree of impact on the body of warm-blooded animals refers to low-risk substances and in the recommended doses does not have a locally irritating, resorptive-toxic and sensitizing action.


----------



## Leila (Apr 26, 2016)

Leila said:


> First, the vet bill is the responsibility of the owners of the dogs...period! Call the vet.
> And the dogs should be removed from your property immediately.
> I just found homes for my 2 Aussies because they were eating the goat fence.
> You can get pennicillin at any feed store.
> ...


----------



## Leila (Apr 26, 2016)

When my buck was attacked by a dog I had just bought I sprayed his wounds with BluKote. He wouldn't eat, but within minutes of being sprayed he started eating. It has a pain killer in it. His wound healed with no infection.
I have the dog away.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a goat get it's tail torn mostly off by a dog and the vet stitched it back = lots of meds and time to heal. I would call the authorities and report this attack and I would think the dog owner is responsible for the vet bill. I have had this happen years back, and lost several goats and all my laying hens. Dogs on our property are never welcome. Any dog that is aggressive toward livestock should be put down. Our property is fenced and neighbors know - if your dog is on our farm it is a target. I never want to go through this again.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What a heartbreaking thread! You did the right thing, and :hug::hug::hug:to you and your friend who helped the buck!

Thanks for sharing the photos! He really looks friendly, a worthy father of many kids! May I suggest you discuss if you can "cross breed", I mean, if the son of Doe One can breed Doe Two and the other way around? If not all your does are too closely related.

Thanks for sharing the photos of his offspring as well, it is a great comfort to have them, especially after this kind of story.

And WELCOME, did we say that? I think we all got sort of shocked by the dreadful suffering of a friendly innocent animal. But we ARE glad you are here! (grouphug)


----------



## Mo.goats (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a Policy on my farm, if you can't play nice, your gone, this goes for all, dogs, cats, roosters, ducks, people. It's hard to re-home killers (dogs). Put the dogs down or chain them. 
Livestock, their purchase, their care and maintence cost money. They are a future that is important to your farm, a set back like this will not only cost the purchase of your animal, but everything you have invested since purchase, plus replacement cost and set backs waiting for that animal to become breeding age.
Call me callous or call me whatever, a farm is a farm, not a smorgy board for predators!!
I'm sorry this has happened to your buck, get the vet there or put him down, he is suffering and in shock. He is in my prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CWminifarm said:


> NO PEROXIDE PLEASE. If anything, use a chlorohexadine flush. Its gentle and used for VERY opened wounds in the vet field. I wish you were closer, I would come stitch him up for you and help you


 I agree here. 
Also light color iodine water works as well.


----------



## Mo.goats (Jun 27, 2018)

Im sorry this has happened, I have had sometime to think about the situation after calming down.
You did the right thing, he was suffering, with finances tight, I've been there too. It's nothing to be ashamed of, that's how we have learned to be partly our own vets, with remedys and cures. Sometimes we also fail. And I know it hurts, Im sorry.
You have some beautiful babes from him and if he was of good bloodlines, keep one to carry on. 
One word of advice: It cost just as much to feed a grade/pet animal as it does to feed a top Quality/producing animal. I've been to the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And I say, keep all his kids for a while! To avoid in-breeding, it is important to have as many little males as possible, at least for a while.

In Sweden, in older times, remote breeds have managed to survive by this method: All the males were kept over the breeding season, then slaughtered. The next spring the does / ewes delivered new offspring, that was not worse in-bred than necessary.

Me, too, I have been thinking. The fate of this gentleman is described in Goat Husbandry by David Mackenzie: The leader buck has the task of going towards the danger, while the flock queen leads the flock to security. "Which secures for him an early and heroic end, when available." We hope that it will no more be "available" for your bucks to do this for their flocks!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Rascal66 said:


> That is so sweet.. Would love to see pics....


I've caught them napping together several times, but when I go to get my camera, one of them gets up!! (They are actually both at my feet right now, one on either side.) Picture of my pit mix helping me do office work last year, and picture of pit mix and kid relaxing in the dog's bed taken last week. Her mother is 1/2 Husky but do not know the rest of her mix. Her father is a registered Blue Pit who broke out of his fence, crossed the street, then broke into our fence to pay our little hussy, I mean husky, a visit. (I'm at a loss of where she gets her color) My pit mix:
















I am so sorry for your loss!! We've lost a few these past few months, I know it can be very hard. Thanks for sharing pictures of him and his kiddos! They are the cutest!!! I do hope you can work things out with your family about the dogs without much issue.

We have three: a Catahoula (Louisiana State dog), my Husky mix, and her daughter, my Husky/Pit mix. They have full run on the farm, inside and outside. They do a good job of keeping other stray dogs, wild bob cats, coyotes and mail men at bay. Seriously, no one is allowed to look at our goats without our permission. Not our rules, we didn't come up with that... it's the dogs rules.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

CWminifarm said:


> NO PEROXIDE PLEASE. If anything, use a chlorohexadine flush. Its gentle and used for VERY opened wounds in the vet field. I wish you were closer, I would come stitch him up for you and help you


You would have been a life saver! Unfortunately he has since passed. 
How does one even stitch up a goat? My in law with medical experience was going to attempt to clean him up and stitch but the needle he had on hand would no way pierce through his skin. It was so tough.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> What a heartbreaking thread! You did the right thing, and :hug::hug::hug:to you and your friend who helped the buck!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos! He really looks friendly, a worthy father of many kids! May I suggest you discuss if you can "cross breed", I mean, if the son of Doe One can breed Doe Two and the other way around? If not all your does are too closely related.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kindness! Interesting story, we bought him when we was a year old. Wild as can be. He certainly came around and began becoming very friendly with us. He loved for his back and head to get scratched, and always sought me out case I had some treats. He would sometimes get a little too "playful" for my own comfort, but never was a danger.

We have discussed that since we are breeding for meat, we were thinking about keeping one or two of the boys and keeping them around for that purpose. We are trying hard to find someone who's selling an older Kiko buckling for next breeding season (Fall) but if we can't, we will just use one of his sons for the next round.

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I plan to be on here some more, learning and sharing where I can


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just wanted to share another pic or two of him.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mmmm, how niiiice to be stroken on the head .... Can't keep eyes open! :inlove:

I was trying to suggest using ALL his sons for one year, among other reasons not to have to use a buckling for his own mother or her sister.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Rascal66 (Feb 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so very sorry.


Thank you, and its alright. Although very unfortunate, its also lessons learned. Will help us to better prevent accidents again in the future hopefully. He left behind sons though, and they will be the future!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> First, the vet bill is the responsibility of the owners of the dogs...period! Call the vet.
> And the dogs should be removed from your property immediately.
> I just found homes for my 2 Aussies because they were eating the goat fence.
> You can get pennicillin at any feed store.
> ...


WHOO HOO, someone else who believes in the amazing power of structured silver (not colloidal, BETTER)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

That poor thing Hopenhw.gets better!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I can't tell you what to do. On my farm, 3 bullets would be saying "hello/goodbye" to 3 animals. And the other family member would be presented with a bill for a replacement buck.
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> I do have a feeling that unless his value is extremely high, you will be money/time ahead putting him down and getting another.


That's mean but kind of true.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> That's mean but kind of true.


Mean? To whom?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Mean? To whom?


Never Mind


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> Never Mind


No. I won't "never mind" You said I was mean.
To whom was I mean?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No. I won't "never mind" You said I was mean.
> To whom was I mean?


No one


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> No one


Sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Spades, don't feel you are wrong, because you are not, feeling that way.

I could see someone thinking it is mean to say they would shoot them, but sometimes we have to, if they are attacking our own. 
When they taste blood, attack and chase. They will do it again. 
Could be a child next. 
So ending their terror, is sure considered.

Please remember, keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------

